# Wie kann ich grössere Programme Simulieren mit Winsps-s5



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

Ich möchte mir eine Rollo-Steuerung Programmieren.
Habe eine SPS s5 u95
Ich benutze Win SPS-S5
Aber sobald ich 2 Rollos Programmiert habe sagt mir das Programm dies ist nur eine Shareware.
Aber da ich nur für mich einmalig Die SPS Programmieren will kann ich mir schlecht eine Voll Version kaufen. Und bei einen so alten Programm würde keinen mehr so viel Geld ausgeben .
Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Zottel (29 Februar 2004)

Ich vermute mal, dass die Einschränkung in der Anzahl der Zeilen oder der Länge eines Bausteins liegt.
Packe die (prinzipielle) Steuerung eines Rollos in einen Funktionsbaustein. Alle Dinge, die sich von Rollo zu Rollo unterscheiden (z.B Ausgang "auffahren", Ausgang "Zufahren"),  legst Du als Parameter an. Rufe dann diesen Baustein für jedes Rollo einmal auf (z.B im OB1). Wenn dabei der OB1 zu lang wird, packe z.B. die Aufrufe für Rollo 1 und 2 in einen, die für Rollo 3 und 4 in einen weiteren Baustein (PB oder FB ohne Parameter) und rufe diese beiden aus OB1 auf.
Die zweite Anregung ist zwar keine mustergültige Programm struktur, könnte aber die Beschränkung umgehen.
Sollte die Software auch noch den Umfang eines Projekts beschränken, kannst Du die einen Bausteine in einem Projekt erstellen, in die CPU laden, dann in einem neuen Projekt weitere Bausteine erstellen und hinzuladen.
Das ist natürlich ziemlich umständlich und sehr schlecht zu testen.


----------



## Zottel (1 März 2004)

Oh, Entshuldigung, ich hatte das Wort "simulieren" übersehen und dachte an programmieren oder erstellen...


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*WinSPS-S5*

Ich besitze die Standard-Version von WinSPS-S5.
Mit der kann man ca. 3000 Anweisungen simulieren.
Diese kostet ca. 70 Euro bei www.mhj.de


----------



## mpninja (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo.
Die Standard Version kann meines wissens nur simulieren und nicht eine S5 programmieren.
Gruß Marcus


----------

